
Quantum Man - Richard Feynman’s Life in Science - jamesbritt
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/03/books/review/book-review-quantum-man-richard-feynmans-life-in-science-by-lawrence-m-krauss.html?_r=1&ref=books
======
VMG
Interview with the author here:
<http://www.pointofinquiry.org/lawrence_krauss_quantum_man/>

------
gourneau
I thought this was a play on the recently released transcendent man. I would
love a Feynman documentary so much.

~~~
jleyank
Check NOVA/YouTube. There are several, ranging from interviews to his search
for Tuva. There are UK analogues for Nova, but I forget its name.

